#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Moslima van Marokkaans afkomst zoekt serieuze partner (afkomst niet belangrijk)

## Hanouna32

Beste ...

Nog niet eens zo lang geleden dacht ik alle tijd te hebben om met de juiste partner thuis te kunnen komen. Maar dat heb ik zwaar onder schat. Tijd ging snel voorbij. Minuten werden uren en uren werden dagen en dagen werden weken en weken werden maanden en voor ik het wist was er weer een jaar voorbij.

Ik ben een dame van 33 en woon in Amsterdam. Ik werk vier dagen per week. Ben actief en sport drie x per week en daarnaast ben ik leergierig. Ik houd van mijn geloof en wat ik nu vooral weet is wat ik van mijn ouders en de moskee heb mee gekregen. Dat ben ik nu aan het veranderen. Ik lees zelf en volg soms lezingen over verschillende onderwerpen. Ik wil gewoon mijn eigen mening vormen en dat kan alleen als ik zelf onderzoek ga doen.

Ik houd van mijn werk maar zou toch graag mijn dagen en avonden willen vullen met iemand samen. Iemand die actief is maar ook lekker op de bank kan ploffen en lekker niets doen. Iemand die sportief is, werkt en daar naast ook verdieping zoekt in het geloof. Iemand die gek is op kinderen en kinderen wilt in de toekomst en ook een echte familie man is.

Herken jij je zelf hier in, Pm mij en je krijgt snel een reactie terug.

Gr.

Marokkaanse moslima

----------


## Ilovesbar

Lieve marokkaanse moslima 
Inderdaad de tijd vliegt ik kom ook uit Amsterdam en zou graag meer over je willen weten

----------


## Hanouna32

Wat wil je weten? Je mag alles vragen😉
Maar wie ben jij, vertel gerust meer😊

----------


## Ilovesbar

Stuur mij een priv mail dan zal ik wat meer vertelen over me zelf

----------


## Hanouna32

Sorry ben nieuw hier dus heb geen idee hoe😁

----------


## Ilovesbar

Ik weet het ook niet vrouw ben ook nieuw

----------


## Mootje36

Inderdaad tijd vliegt

----------


## Kivalo

Salam ik ben een serieus man mail me op kivalo.live. Nl

----------


## Rol

goede avond,
ik heb interesse om u te leren kennen, ik ben roland

----------


## Hanouna32

Hoi Roland, bedankt voor je reactie. Misschien kun je iets meer vertellen over je zelf😊

----------


## Rol

ik heb je een PM gestuurd =))

----------


## Bekeerling1984

Salem aleikum,

Ik ben sinds vandaag lid en zou je graag beter leren kennen, ik ben zelf half ned half surinaams en sinds 5 jaar bekeerd, het zou me leuk lijken je beter te leren kennen , Insha Allah hoor ik wat van je

----------


## Wegmisbruiker

Ik ben Greg van Green Gang. Nog niet bekeerd maar wel swag. Voor jou bekeer ik wel, als ik me wierie maar mag blazeee. Holla at ya boy!

----------


## bentaib nador

Ik wil je een privebericht sturen alleen lukt dat niet via een smartphone.

----------


## bentaib nador

Salaam

----------


## naushad

assalam alaikum,
Ik ben een hindoestaanse moslim man ,
Ik ben seriues op zoek naar een moslima, waarbij ik lief en leed kan delen,
wassalaam,
Naushad

----------


## naushad

assalam alaikum,
Ik ben een hindoestaanse moslim man ,
Ik ben seriues op zoek naar een moslima, waarbij ik lief en leed kan delen,

wassalaam,

----------


## Bull

Salaam aleikum,

Ik zou je graag leren kennen, ik ben zelf opgeleid 1.83m, breed gespierd en belangrijkste op zoek naar ene serieuze partner. Graag hoor ik van je

Giorgo

----------


## Mohammed_010

Stiir me prive bericht weet niet hoe dit werkt

----------


## Jongenn

Salaam eilekoum,

Ik heb zo net jou oproep gelezen en die bevalt me zeer, ik ben 28 word 29, ik werk momenteel in een bedrijf als technieker , en ik sport ook,ben iets in de 1m75, zwart haar ,licht getint bruin van huidskleur, bruine ogen,..Misschien hoor ik je wel via mail [email protected]
Tot binnenkort...beslama

----------


## Jongenn

[email protected]

----------


## Fulloption24

Gatverdamme met een man thuiskomen afkomst maakt niets uit?? ik ga na de moskee bla bla en uiteindelijk geeft ze aandacht aan iemand die ronald heet jij afgepoeierde marokkaanse moslima gatverdamme zeg bedankt voor het bevestigen van het oordeel die ik heb :grote grijns: 


> Hoi Roland, bedankt voor je reactie. Misschien kun je iets meer vertellen over je zelf

----------


## Bekeerling1984

Salam aleikum jongedame,

Ik ben een half ned half suri bekeerling, tevens afkomstig uit Amsterdam, In het dagelijks leven ben ik werkzaam als Douane declarant voor een Amerikaans bedrijf op Schiphol. In mijn vrije tijd ga ik vaak naar de sportschool, film, drankje doen je kent t wel. verder ben ik een echte levensgenieter en hou van reizen en nieuwe dingen ontdekken het enige wat nog ontbreekt is een lieve vrouw om mijn leven mee te delen Ik zou je dan ook graag beter leren kennen Insha Allah hoor ik snel wat van je

----------


## amejaou

Hannan. Hou op met zoeken naar een man afkomst niet belangrijk. Is wel degelijk belangrijk. Het werkt beter. Ik ben geinteresseerd ik ben 34 gescheiden heb geen kinderen. Laat t me weten... ik wilde je pmen maar lukt niet.

----------


## Suleiman1!

uit syria

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upp voor jou.

----------


## Suleiman1!

ik kom uit syria
0687241010
[email protected]
39 jaar zuidholland

----------


## FANTACHAT

Zo hopeloos dat jij je roots ergeten bent en zo te laat bent met het huwen elke man wilt gelovig od niet gelovig zoals ik het lees elke nationaliteit dus zo ook een Israli apart hoor. Succes naar het vinden van jezelf papa zal trots zijn op je.

----------


## Suleiman1!

waarom haten jullie israiel ??????

omdat beter is dan al arab

----------


## gekkie1981

info
AA

achmed agalf
vr 26-8-2016 17:53
Postvak IN
Aan:
achmed agalf ([email protected]);
Evernote
Mijn naam is achmed ben 35 jaar, 1.75 lang en nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Ik woon in Amsterdam nieuw west en ben ook geboren in Amsterdam. Zoals je weet ben ik een ashelhi mijn ouders komen van ait-zekri ait daoud. Ik zit in ww, maar ik ben opzoek naar een baan. Ik heb MBO gedaan boekhouden. Ik hou van kinderen en wil ze ook graag bi idni allah, heb gevoel voor humor, ben netjes, heb een baard. Ik ben een moslim volg de Ahloeloe sunna wal djama3a zoals de salaf.

Ik wil ook graag een vrouw die mijn helpt en dat we samen dingen kunnen doen samen in overleg, dat je open bent en eerlijk en ook goed zal zijn voor mijn familie.

En ik heb paar vragen voor je: wat zoek je in jou toekomstige man? welke eigenschappen moet hij hebben? Wat zijn jou minder/goede eigenschappen? Hoe lang ben je al bezig met je geloof en praktiseer je het? Hoe kijkt jou familie daarop? Wat was hun reactie en hoe ging/ga je er mee om? Ben je ook bereid op te stoppen met werken als je werkt? Welke lessen/lezingen volg je? Ben je ook bereid om samen verder te groeien in het geloof?

als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel insha allah

Wa Aleykom Salaam,

Achmed Agalf mijn emailadres is [email protected] Mijn nummer is 0683570930 voor whatsapp.

----------


## Adnan87

Hi is je advertentie nog actief?

----------

